# Father's Day North ML trip



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great fathers day report.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats, sounds like a great day with the boy, really nice red too.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You must be pretty cool--he asked you.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a nice father's day gift right there, and I'm talking about the boy asking to go, not the beautiful overslot redfish! 

Great way to enjoy your day, Jason. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys. We definitely had a good trip. Now, if I can only get him to clean his room. ;D

HaMm3r, I thought that fish was overslot the whole way to the boat, but 3 measurements at a shade over 26.5 surprised me. 7lbs on the gripper.


----------

